# Projekti dhe shërbime > Pyetje - përgjigje >  Ndrysho Profilin

## drini_në_TR

*Çfarë është Profili i Anëtarit?*

Profili i anëtarit është vëndi çka mbledh të dhënat e një anëtari të forumit, të dhëna si për shëmbull nofkën në forum, titullin personal, foton në profil, informacionet e këtij anëtari në forum, mynyra e kontaktimit dhe informacionet shtesë. Duke shtypur mbi nofkën e një anëtari në forum dhe duke zgjedhur _"Shiko Profilin Publik"_ ty do të të hapet faqja e profilit të tij/saj, si për shëmbull pamja mëposht shfaq profilin tim. Në të njëjtin forumat janë edhe profilet e anëtarëve të tjerë në forum.

----------


## drini_në_TR

*A mundem unë si anëtarë në forum ta ndryshoj profilin tim?*

Sigurisht që po, ti mund të ndryshosh të dhënat e profilit tënd, me përjashtim të vetëm nofkën _(emri si anëtar ose username)_ tënde e cila mund të ndryshohet vetëm nga administratorët e forumit me raste të veçanta kur do ta shqipërosh në një nofkë shqip, dhe jo anasjelltas. Kjo për arsye mbarvatjeje në forum ku anëtarët krijojnë një reputacion dhe njohje me anë të nofkës së tyre. 

Për të ndryshuar profilin tënd mund të shkosh që nga Paneli i Anëtarit _(për më shumë lexo këtu)_ ose duke zgjedhur _"Ndrysho Profilin"_ tek Lidhjet e Shpejta, sikur tek pamja e mëposhtme:

----------


## drini_në_TR

Kur të ndodhesh tek dritaria e _"Ndrysho Profilin"_ ke për të parë _tre_ nëndritare ku mund të përmbushësh këto të dhëna:
Informacioni i kërkuar për rregjistrim
Email & FjalëkalimiMundësia e Informacionit
Titulli PersonalDatëlindjaURL e Faqes së HyrjesMesazhimi i ÇastitInformacion Shtesë
Emer - MbiemerBiografiaVendndodhjaInteresatProfesioniMotoja

Dritarja është vet-shpjeguese dhe e thjeshtë për t'u kuptuar. Këshillohet që t'i përmbushësh të gjitha pikat e profilit në mynyrë që të tregohet më shumë seriozitet në forum, megjithëse diçka e tillë nuk kërkohet domosdoshmërisht. Për shëmbull më ka qëlluar mua që duke vënë emrin tim të vërtetë të jem rilidhur me miq të vjetër të cilët kan rastisur duke shfletuar profilin tim, çka më ka ndihmuar mua të bie në kontakte të reja. Gjithësesi, pamja mëposhtë shfaq dritaren në _"Ndrysho Profilin"_:

----------


## drini_në_TR

*Po për të vendosur një foto edhe unë tek Profili im si mund të bëj?*


Për të mësuar mëtej shtyp këtu.


 :buzeqeshje:

----------

